# Tank for good morning



## Roland (19 Dec 2020)




----------



## Inked_aqua (6 Jan 2021)

I love the colour contrast in this 👌


----------



## Paul Kettless (11 Jan 2021)

Beautiful colours you have there, being a newbie to planted tanks Im not that familiar with the plants names at the moment, what is the green plant at the background far right that has almost plam tree looking leaves.  Also do you know what category in terms of keeping it is in please.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Paul Kettless said:


> being a newbie to planted tanks Im not that familiar with the plants names at the moment, what is the green plant at the background far right that has almost plam tree looking leaves. Also do you know what category in terms of keeping it is in please.


_Syngonanthus_ "Belem'?  <"Difficult I believe">, unless you are @Roland .

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paul Kettless (11 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> _Syngonanthus_ "Belem'?  <"Difficult I believe">, unless you are @Roland .
> 
> cheers Darrel


Typical, Story of my life that Darrel, always want what I cant have.......


----------



## Roland (11 Jan 2021)

Green one is Tonina Giant, more solid and bigher than Tonina Belem.


----------



## Jimmy (12 Jan 2021)

Love the colours


----------



## Kingyfish1 (12 Feb 2021)

I agree great color you have in them plants


----------



## chrisjohnson (12 Mar 2021)

Co2 or not?


----------

